# Calling all makeup addicts living in Singapore!!



## vintageroses (Sep 26, 2010)

[Hi mods, not too sure if this kinda post is allowed, if it is not feel free to remove it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thanks!]

Hey loves! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will be opening afew sprees from the US! Esp since when we buy most of these stuff in stores they are marked up to a crazy price!

Check out my spree page & do leave a comment if you have any request! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sundayspree


xoxo
vintageroses!


----------

